# Water testing



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey all.

I was just testing my water and happened to read over the testing manual and noticed something that I didn't before. In the manual for testing ammonia it says:

The Freshwater Ammonia Test Color Chart is the appropriate chart to use for testing freshwater aquariums to which salt has been added.

Ummm, I haven't added salt to my freshwater aquarium. So does this mean the ammonia test is inaccurate? I'm not treating any illnesses, so no reason to add salt. Plus my Cories wouldn't like that. 

Let me know what you think about the test kit verbiage.*question


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

It means that the freshwater kit is what you use for freshwater and freshwater with salt added. On API frequently asked questions they explain that their most asked question is whether people with salt added need to use the saltwater test kit and they don't.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks. Just making sure


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

MriGuy85 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I was just testing my water and happened to read over the testing manual and noticed something that I didn't before. In the manual for testing ammonia it says:
> 
> ...


Hello M...

Standard aquarium salt won't change the ammonia reading of your tank water. I've tested the tank water several times in the past with and without salt and the readings are identical. 

You have a small tank, so by removing and replacing half the water every week, there's little chance toxins will build up to a harmful level before it's time to change out the water again. So, you don't need to fret about the water properties.

Corydoras have no problem with a little salt added to their water. I keep a large number of different species with my "Livebearers" and have added a teaspoon to every 5 gallons of the replacement water for years. Some of my Corys are coming up on 6 years old. 

Corys are extremely active and sometimes injure themselves slightly when they play or forage for food. The salt works quickly to heal and protects the skin and promotes good gill function. I wouldn't be without a little bit in my tanks.

B


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

BBradbury said:


> The salt works quickly to heal and protects the skin and promotes good gill function. I wouldn't be without a little bit in my tanks.



Would this be true for small goldfish as well? I noticed a few days ago that my bigger goldfish seems to have two tiny scales missing, have been keeping close watch (and I don't know if is paranoia making me imagine it, but) it seems like the texture of the scales around there is slightly different, slightly duller and less smooth and shiny? only a tiny bit- such that I might even be imagining it.

If I could do anything to be on the safe side, I would. Have been doing daily 1/3rd water changes, being careful with the temperature. If adding a bit of salt might help me to be on the safe side, then I would do that, but I don't want to do it if it is risky/has any possible negative effects for goldfish


Thanks


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

ChrissieCS said:


> Would this be true for small goldfish as well? I noticed a few days ago that my bigger goldfish seems to have two tiny scales missing, have been keeping close watch (and I don't know if is paranoia making me imagine it, but) it seems like the texture of the scales around there is slightly different, slightly duller and less smooth and shiny? only a tiny bit- such that I might even be imagining it.
> 
> If I could do anything to be on the safe side, I would. Have been doing daily 1/3rd water changes, being careful with the temperature. If adding a bit of salt might help me to be on the safe side, then I would do that, but I don't want to do it if it is risky/has any possible negative effects for goldfish
> 
> ...


Hello Chrissie...

I've never kept Goldfish. But, I can tell you the teaspoon in 5 gallons is extremely minimal, but is helpful to my fish. I've added it routinely for several years and this small amount has never hurt my fish or my plants. I believe a little will benefit any aquarium fish.

If you feel your fish would be better without it, then the choice is entirely yours. Fish will definitely live without it.

B


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Since we're on the topic of salt, check out my sig. Any reason not to do the salt additive? Any of my fish that won't tolerate it? How much should be added?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No reason for you or anyone not to use salt.BUT all should keep in mind that salt is not naturally occuring in the water that most freshwater fish come from.It truly is an irratant to the fishes skin(why it helps grow more slime) and is really best used to help with osmoregulation(exchange of fluids).
So as many say they use salt with no problems I'll just add that I do not use salt without a GOOD reason.It is a chemical and not naturally occuring in most of our fishes enviroments and using it as a "safety measure" really sounds like a way out of changing water or proper maintenance to me.
There are real reasons to use it but I guess you could add rid ich or methylene blue all the time too.But why?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

No plans to add it. Just curious


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you did add, it takes close track of what you are doing. Salt does not evaporate, water does. If you add 30g to your tank after a water change you have to remember to only add 30g worth of salt. You can oversalt if you don't watch this.

I salt my tanks with livebearers and that is it. They tend to stay healthier for me, but I only do it every other time I do a water change and only add half of what is recommended on the pkg. Some fish like Mollys nearly require it to stay healthy. IME.


----------

